# Water turns brown and cloudy suddenly!One fish dead!



## mattyphilly (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi I would appreciate is someone could help explain what happened.I checked on my fishes about an hour ago,went to shower and came back to find the water brown.i cdnt even see through the glass.
And one of my guppies was floating above belly up.The rest of the fishes seem really stressed as well.I have no idea what happened!!

My nitrite level was high four days ago and since then ive been changing the water and vacuuming the gravel and basically doing everything i can to bring down the level.Finally ,it did decrease to an ok level(everything else is fine).I did a check now and its still the same as an hour ago.So i am really at a loss as to what happpened.

Would appreciate some answers.I dont want my other fishes to die as well.
Im now doing some major damage control and trying to change the water in the tank.The last change i did was the day before.But its still very cloudy!!


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it possibly an algae bloom? Does the water smell off?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Thread closed as it's a duplicate.


----------

